# Tonic, London



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

My local:

+ very friendly

+ best 'americano' I've had in ages

+ great bakewell tart

I've not been sold on some of the filters, but then I prefer espresso anyway


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffeesmith are normally pretty reliable - haven't been to Tonic yet though.


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

It was buy one get one free day today







Avoided the tempation to over-caffeinate and gave one to a colleague.


----------

